# عالم اللحام تحت الماء



## الحزيم ع (9 أغسطس 2007)

لاكتشاف عالم اللحام تحت الماء زورو جمعية اللحام السعوديه على الرابط 
http://www.sws1.org/index.php?pid=29
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووور اخى


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم...
بارك الله فيك وعلى مجهودك الطيب...
وفقك الله والى الامان ان شاء الله...


----------



## غواص المدينة (11 فبراير 2008)

للأسف ياعزيزي الرابط لايعمل

الرجاء التأكد من صحة الرابط


----------



## رااااكان (27 فبراير 2008)

الرجاء التأكد من صحة الرابط لو سمحت ...


----------



## amrsaker (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## amrsaker (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل .. مع تحياتي ،،


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا الرابط لا يعمل .. تأكد من الرابط قبل اقفال الموضوع

وشكرا


----------



## المتكامل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل ياريت ترجع وتعيدو


----------



## فارس البوادي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

وين ما بيفتح


----------



## علي الـغـامدي (4 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## shadymagdy (13 فبراير 2010)

swr 3n all7am t7t al maia from this links
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8570223/Chevron20Thailand208.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8570173/underwater20welding.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8559107/Underwater_welding.jpg.html


----------



## egole (23 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## الضميد (4 مارس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل وفقك الله


----------



## ESRAMEC (7 مارس 2010)

*رجاء المساااااااااااااعدة*

الله يخليك يا أخي ساعدنا بمعلومات عن اللحام تحت :11:الماء


----------



## محمد القشعم (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الرابط لا يعمل شكرا


----------



## الوجيه احمد (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (30 مارس 2010)

الردود حول هذا الرابط صحيحة والموضوع يبدو شيقا وحتوى على معلومات جديرة بالاهتمام نامل المراجعة


----------



## محمد الطيار1984 (19 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

